# Fluval Smart app help



## Sherminator (Aug 29, 2011)

They should connect via Bluetooth not an IP address. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quint (Mar 24, 2019)

Im on android so may be different but agree its a blue tooth connection on mine. Was really easy to connect and no password required. 

I would try uninstalling it, restarting phone, reinstalling it and see what happens. Not sure how the store works for iphones but make sure its the legit version.


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef (Feb 10, 2008)

I tried uninstalling the app and restarting the phone but get the same error. I almost took one of the lights to work with me today and wish I had now. Without a light here to connect to, I don't think there's going to be any headway until I get back home. From reading Hagen's PDF it seems the password only has to be entered once and the default is "000000." Just in case anyone else runs into this issue. Hopefully this evening I can make some progress.


----------



## varanidguy (Sep 8, 2017)

Try entering the "password" you have set for the phone. Are you able to post any screen shots?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Blue Ridge Reef said:


> I tried uninstalling the app and restarting the phone but get the same error. I almost took one of the lights to work with me today and wish I had now. Without a light here to connect to, I don't think there's going to be any headway until I get back home. From reading Hagen's PDF it seems the password only has to be entered once and the default is "000000." Just in case anyone else runs into this issue. Hopefully this evening I can make some headway.



Go into your phones bluetooth settings. 
Password is usually set there when you enable it for the lights.. 

May not need this step but it's good to verify that the bt is "seen" and bt is turned on.




Usually it's like 1234 or 0000......................
Shows the 000000 password in the new software.
*Make sure you downloaded the correct version*


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef (Feb 10, 2008)

Well, I'm feeling like my Mom must have when I'd try to show her how to use new remote controls! Took some screenshots to hopefully make more sense of this. Here's what I see when I open the app:








After a minute it gives me this notification:








My WiFi is on:








Here's all I see under bluetooth settings:









Without having the light itself here, I'm not sure that it's going to pair but surely I can at least get off of the login page.


----------



## Streetwise (May 24, 2019)

You might be using the older app for the 2.0s. Make sure you use this one:

https://apps.apple.com/us/app/fluvalsmart/id1179249357


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef (Feb 10, 2008)

Thank you, that fixed it! Odd that the old app would be the default in the play store, but I went to your link and it seems to be loading correctly now. Just need to get home and in range of the lights and looks like I'll be cooking with fire. Thank you so much, everyone who helped and I especially owe you one, @Streetwise!


----------



## Streetwise (May 24, 2019)

Cool! BTW, some tips on using the app:

It is easier to manipulate the values when adding points than editing existing points, so you might just want to start from zero in the Pro mode.

You can save multiple profiles. It has an Export button, but it really should be called import, since it lets you take a saved profile and apply it to a light. This is how you can copy profiles between different lights.

When you do the firmware update, be patient and don't click the upgrade more than once, or you will have to jump thru some hoops to get the light going again if you interrupt the update. If that does happen, there are some threads on what to do, but the short version is there is a secret option you get from swiping left (I think) on a light in the list, with an extra update option. I went thru this last week, and I think I had to go in that way with the light off, then power it on, then I was able to re-do the update.

It has a preview mode, where it will run thru your whole schedule in maybe 30 seconds or a minute.

When you get everything running, I'd love to see you or anyone try a dual siesta routine so I can compare notes. It lets me enjoy my tanks from 07:00 to 23:00 without using too much light. My last two hours are just 1% blue for a nightlight before dark. I posted details in another thread.

When you are doing photography, you can just switch to manual and pump everything up. Then you can switch back to Pro and resume your schedule. You might even be able to do that with the button on your model, but I'm not sure, since my Nanos don't have a button. Never mind, the button is for On/Off/Blue.

Cheers


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef (Feb 10, 2008)

Very interested in finding some other's lighting profiles. Might just copy one if I find something that looks like what I'm after. Had considered a siesta, never occurred to me to have two though. Good point also about bringing the lights to 100% for photography.


----------



## Streetwise (May 24, 2019)

I list the time periods in this post:

https://www.plantedtank.net/forums/...s-less-rampable-timed-light.html#post11275837

And here is a screenshot:










I wish I had a few more points available so I could stay at peak longer. That is the disadvantage of two siestas, but it is still worth it for me to wake up with the tanks, and get to enjoy them after work until I go to bed.

I am still playing with the color balance a little bit so that morning is a little bit different than midday, which is then different from late afternoon/evening.

I'm looking forward to trading some notes!


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef (Feb 10, 2008)

Well, lights are working on the app. I basically imported the planted tank version, added a siesta, and made the morning and nightfall settings way later. Tried tinkering for 2 siestas but there are only 10 points and if you move one wrong, they all go out of whack. And I had to set both manually to be pretty close to one another. I'll mess around with it some more for a while I settle on anything. I was hoping you could just import other's schedules but not thinking that's possible now. At 100% on all colors I'd be far less fond of these. You can make some really appealing sunset looks with the red and blues turned up. The "preview" is genius too. Very excited to learn my way around this.


----------



## Streetwise (May 24, 2019)

Nice. I assume the firmware update went fine?

It would be cool to share with others, but right now it is just you sharing with your other lights.

With just two siestas, you could do two sustained peaks. You would still have some points left to do a bit of sleepy-time blue if you wanted.

With two lights on one tank, you could also get clever with overlapping light schedules that are slightly different.


----------



## Econde (Oct 13, 2015)

Here are what I have my setpoints at. I apologize for the quality of the pic.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Streetwise (May 24, 2019)

That is a fully symmetrical light schedule! Very interesting.

Why max blues? My *anecdotal* web research suggests that too much blue promotes growth of undesirable types of algae.


----------



## Econde (Oct 13, 2015)

Streetwise said:


> That is a fully symmetrical light schedule! Very interesting.
> 
> Why max blues? My *anecdotal* web research suggested too much blue promoted undesirable types of algae.


Hmm no real concrete reason aside from mixing with the pink for a purple hue? I honestly don't know why I chose that, but it's been working for me.

If that's true about the algae then I better lower the blue down. Also my light sits 6 inches above the tank and probably about 6.5-7 inch's from the water line. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## varanidguy (Sep 8, 2017)

Econde said:


> Hmm no real concrete reason aside from mixing with the pink for a purple hue? I honestly don't know why I chose that, but it's been working for me.
> 
> If that's true about the algae then I better lower the blue down. Also my light sits 6 inches above the tank and probably about 6.5-7 inch's from the water line.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk




What are you using to raise the light?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Streetwise (May 24, 2019)

Thanks again for sharing your profile.

I would encourage you to mix up the colors for each peak, and each light. You could even start and finish each peak at a different level. I think this would let you test the light and just play around with the color mixing, before you settle in.


----------



## Econde (Oct 13, 2015)

I found this light on Amazon. It came with these risers that I zip tied to our light haha.
















Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Streetwise (May 24, 2019)

Nice improv.


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef (Feb 10, 2008)

Here are my current settings, which need some tweaking. Probably a lot of tweaking, but I need to watch the tank today.

















Interestingly, I woke up to a ton of crypt melt this morning. Assume it's related. Possible sunburn from the lights running on 100% for the first two days? Haven't done so much as a top off.


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef (Feb 10, 2008)

Streetwise said:


> That is a fully symmetrical light schedule! Very interesting.
> 
> Why max blues? My *anecdotal* web research suggests that too much blue promotes growth of undesirable types of algae.


I'm not a believer in that, at least not fully. Many of my tanks are converted reefs/marine and still run LEDs with high blues and algae is no more an issue than any other tank I have using plant-specific lights. Honestly, my most algae-free tank is only using a pair of Marineland reef LED units. I don't think you get the same plant growth rates which would make sense for algae issues, but I don't keep a lot of fish in most of them and they are fed sparingly so that's certainly a factor. Drop 50 fish in these tanks and I may have a different feeling, of course. But spectrum more on the blue side than ideal on its own doesn't seem to create an algae farm in my experience and I switched my last tank over from saltwater in 2013. As they fail (which they are taking their time doing) I'll replace them all with 3.0's but thus far the reef lights have served me well for freshwater planted aquariums.


----------



## Streetwise (May 24, 2019)

I think I first heard the idea when researching these lights for the first time, in one of Bentley Pascoe's videos, and then in a few forum posts here and there. That's why I made sure to bold anecdotal, so I'm not claiming it as gospel. I was using a reef light (one tube white, one actinic) on my 16G bow front until my last two Nanos were swapped in, and I didn't really have any algae issues, but not much growth either.

https://www.youtube.com/user/bentleypascoe/videos

I think it was in his initial review of the light. Incidentally, he has one up about the pro mode settings he uses that I will have to check out.

Your programs look really interesting. It would be cool to trade some videos here of running thru the light preview of our various settings.

Cheers

Edit, I'm watching his latest one about this light and I think he may have specifically been talking about blue on this LED.






One more edit: He shared images of his different programs:

https://imgur.com/a/eE2BnFz


----------



## Econde (Oct 13, 2015)

Wow he hardly ever uses the blue.


----------



## Streetwise (May 24, 2019)

I hope we get more folks sharing programs, since there is no perfect template. I am currently running the same program on all seven of my Nano lights (my two bigger tanks have two Nanos each), so I should test multiple settings. I think my triangles are not giving enough light, even though they are extending my viewing time.

I think @Blue Ridge Reef is kind-of simulating cloud cover without going full dark, which gives me some ideas. The puzzle on this light is that you only get ten points.


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef (Feb 10, 2008)

Streetwise said:


> I think @*Blue Ridge Reef* is kind-of simulating cloud cover without going full dark, which gives me some ideas. The puzzle on this light is that you only get ten points.


That was my hope but I wish you could randomize it. And that might be easier to do with one lighting unit than two. Unless you want to set two lights up identically which I'd kind of hoped not to. Half the fun of having two was getting more variables.


----------



## mache62 (Aug 10, 2008)

Here is what I have been running on my 40 breeder. No fert/no co2 currently.
















Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MtAnimals (May 17, 2015)

wow,I'm running the preset "planted" program,shortened by 1 hr on my 29 and my 75,very little algae,no co2,and thrive-c.I think the algae does use the blue light.I had problems with algae in other tanks with a 24/7 light until I turned off the blue at night.Blue on these lights is around 20%.white is at 100%.

still have a 10 hr photo period with 1 hour ramp on either end.


----------



## Streetwise (May 24, 2019)

Edit. Will post updated program.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Streetwise said:


> The puzzle on this light is that you only get ten points.


LOL, Do you know how long it took to get even 10 points???


Only light that had it (if you didn't DIY) was the uber-expensive Radion xr15 freshwater.


Not sure if it was just lazy programming, dumbing it down for the masses, me too syndrome, or lack of memory..


----------



## Streetwise (May 24, 2019)

Edited for later.


----------



## Streetwise (May 24, 2019)

Updated program:


----------



## p0tluck (Feb 17, 2017)

55 gallon tank, 48" fluval 3.0, Okay this is quite confusing, I didn't even know there was an update , just installed it, before I was getting crazy algae growth (hair algae, thread algae), I was running 45% blue for the entirety (8hours). 

with us being able to adjust all the color at different times at different levels does this change the general rule of 8hours max lighting in a low tech no c02 tank? Right now I have it set up to start coming on at 8 am with a fast peak hour at 80% for 3 hours then ramps down slowly with big drops in whites after that 3 hours, but the light is on from 8am until 20:00  which is 12 hours.

To make this more simplly asked (i think) with the variable control of light intensity for certain time lengths is it okay to run this light for 12 hours or should I stick with 7-8 hours and move my times to accommodate?









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## p0tluck (Feb 17, 2017)

I guess when I look at this I have a really long ramp down starting at 15:00 until 20:00 which makes me think that it should be okay for this long as I'm not running 80% intensity for the entire time the lights at full peak? 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Streetwise (May 24, 2019)

You are probably just going to have to test things and compare your algae and plant growth. I am using siestas to stretch my viewing time. I'm using the schedule I posted above on my two bigger tanks, but for my smaller tanks I reverted to a dual siesta schedule which has full darkness for an hour or two a piece. I would probably do schedules like the ones in Bentley's video if I just wanted to concentrate on growth, but I want to enjoy my tank in the morning and a night, so I have to be creative.

Just save multiple programs as you try things so you can revert to an older program.

BTW, you can name each light, which really helps when you get a lot of them.


----------



## p0tluck (Feb 17, 2017)

Streetwise said:


> You are probably just going to have to test things and compare your algae and plant growth. I am using siestas to stretch my viewing time. I'm using the schedule I posted above on my two bigger tanks, but for my smaller tanks I reverted to a dual siesta schedule which has full darkness for an hour or two a piece. I would probably do schedules like the ones in Bentley's video if I just wanted to concentrate on growth, but I want to enjoy my tank in the morning and a night, so I have to be creative.
> 
> Just save multiple programs as you try things so you can revert to an older program.
> 
> BTW, you can name each light, which really helps when you get a lot of them.


This is my first tank, the settings I posted were from his videos, he's helping me in messages right now, he's a cool guy, I only have one tank and I'm still super new, heck I can't even grow water sprite and it's floating 
What I'm running is essentially a 5-6 hour long ramp Down i will probably need to lower the values after the 80% down more, my anubias is up higher with no shade so I'm afraid to burn them, this is the new one









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## p0tluck (Feb 17, 2017)

Do you think this is on to long with the values I set? , it's at 80% for 3 hours, man another curve ball 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Streetwise (May 24, 2019)

I reverted to a simpler schedule. I was pushing too much light and a few of my crypts started suffering. So back to three triangle peaks with actual dark siestas. I’ll have to look at my Apex logs to see how my pH shifts were under the schedule I just tested, but I bet there was less of a reset on each siesta.

I’ll still play with the color balance, and make the morning peak the highest, with each successively lower.

Edit: New settings. It cuts off my Warm White %.


----------



## Matt69 (Jul 9, 2017)

Here is my setting for a low tech crypt tank, a fun light to play around with


----------



## Streetwise (May 24, 2019)

Yup, super cool. Don’t forget you can name each light too!


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef (Feb 10, 2008)

I'm in need of tinkering my units quite a bit. Last night I moved one unit off of an Osaka tank (originally had 2 3.0s on it) because I was having to tone it down so much it was pointless to run two lights. Old growth Anubias and Buce have gotten algae-ridden and spotty. I have a matching Osaka for the other light, but it's been doing really well with two old reef LEDs on it. But one has been on the fritz so it was time to add something and for once timing was perfect. I'll post what I end up with once I settle on something. Please keep your ideas coming too, folks!


----------



## Streetwise (May 24, 2019)

I am still running a dual siesta schedule on all my tanks. On my 20 gallon tank, I have two Nanos, with the brackets in normal position, about four inches above the water. On my 16 gallon, I have two on glass with felt feet about 0.75 inches above the water. In my other lighted tanks, including 7.5 gallons, 3.5 gallons, and 2.25 gallons, I have the L bracket installed backwards, which puts the light about seven inches above the water.

Updated program:


----------



## evil8 (Aug 7, 2018)

I'm hoping a future update will let up export and import these light settings.


----------



## Streetwise (May 24, 2019)

evil8 said:


> I'm hoping a future update will let up export and import these light settings.


It would be great to be able to share with other users!


----------



## Deedledee (Sep 13, 2016)

Blue Ridge Reef said:


> Well, lights are working on the app. I basically imported the planted tank version, added a siesta, and made the morning and nightfall settings way later. Tried tinkering for 2 siestas but there are only 10 points and if you move one wrong, they all go out of whack. And I had to set both manually to be pretty close to one another. I'll mess around with it some more for a while I settle on anything. I was hoping you could just import other's schedules but not thinking that's possible now. At 100% on all colors I'd be far less fond of these. You can make some really appealing sunset looks with the red and blues turned up. The "preview" is genius too. Very excited to learn my way around this.


Hi there,
I have been tinkering with the settings, and have not quite figured it out yet. I have my preferred settings saved, however for some reason my lights keep defaulting to the Tropic River setting in the pre sets ?? Also I see on my Fluval log in page, at the bottom, I do not have the "web" option, just : Devices, Support, and settings ? Any thoughts ?


----------



## Streetwise (May 24, 2019)

One tip is that Export should probably be labeled Load or Open. Did you make your programs in Pro mode? If so, you will want to be in Pro mode.


----------



## Deedledee (Sep 13, 2016)

Streetwise said:


> One tip is that Export should probably be labeled Load or Open. Did you make your programs in Pro mode? If so, you will want to be in Pro mode.


Yeah I am finding this app to be quite confusing. I suppose once you play with it for a few days it gets easier to understand ? I have only tried the Auto mode, that's why I don't understand why it keeps switching to preset Tropic River setting. I never chose that setting, I just went into Auto mode, adjusted my light parameters, saved each one individually. I saw "saved successfully" after each adjustment, so I am wondering why my lights came on a 5:30 am this morning, when clearly I had that setting saved to begin at 7:00 am ( see above thumbnail) I dunno what I did wrong  I am not quite ready for the " Pro mode". I have to master the simple settings first.I will keep listening to the experts on this forum :wink2:


----------



## Streetwise (May 24, 2019)

Just go to Pro mode and don’t look back, except for Manual for photos. I’ll share my current program if you want to try dual siestas for more viewing time.


----------



## Deedledee (Sep 13, 2016)

I will try the Pro setting once I have watched every Fluval video I can find on YouTube ! Waiting to see what time my current setting goes into the sunset phase, if it is working today, I may just leave it for now, or until I understand the programing a bit more . Thanks so much for the suggestions.


----------



## Streetwise (May 24, 2019)




----------



## Streetwise (May 24, 2019)

If you are watching any modern videos from people like Bentley Pascoe, they are also running Pro mode.

I would just encourage you to try any Pro program to make sure it sticks when you come back to the app.

From a tech support perspective, I just want to know that my advice helped, or if I need to do more.

Cheers

PS, you can also name your light.


----------



## Deedledee (Sep 13, 2016)

Streetwise said:


> If you are watching any modern videos from people like Bentley Pascoe, they are also running Pro mode.
> 
> I would just encourage you to try any Pro program to make sure it sticks when you come back to the app.
> 
> ...


That's a lot of info ! Yes, I do watch Bentley Pascoe. He seems to know the Fluval 3.0 very well. I am going to try an follow your advice, so yes you have been most helpful! Thanks again, I will keep you posted !


----------



## Streetwise (May 24, 2019)

I am not trying to compete with BP, or any others, but just remember that he is selling plants, and going for big plant growth. I share my dual siesta program not because I think it is some secret method for growing plants, but because it allows me to see to my tanks when I feed them at 07:00 and 19:00 without causing an algae bloom. I actually got my first siesta inspiration from BP, when he shared a video on how to use a timer to reset the light to get more photoperiods, before we got pro mode.

If you want the nature reasoning for a dual siesta, just imagine cloud cover hitting twice a day during daylight.

Cheers


----------

